# 91 Sentra GA16de Sputtering and Stalling when driving.



## Kawaiifu (Apr 30, 2015)

Lately my Sentra has been sputtering hard when ever I try to accelerate. I can drive it for about 5 or 6 miles perfectly before it starts to Sputter uncontrollably and die. I have to wait for the engine to cool down for at least 30-40 min before restarting and if I'm lucky it goes back to normal but if I'm not lucky, It wont rev past 2000rpm. When I turn on the engine I can hear the fuel pump priming it self to be started and I have fuel coming through the lines because I took of the hose for the fuel filter and gas was spurting everywhere. I'm not sure what the problems are but I have some suggestions. Also I took it for a quick drive one day and I made a sharp U-Turn turning left and my Steering wheel locked up and the engine died but the lights where still on in the dash. I got it to start up after about a minute and drove it back home. 

I also just checked the PCV Valve to see if it was clogged but everything was fine and working.

1: Faulty MAF sensor
2: Distributor (Inside looks like dirty with old oil, almost black)
3: Spark Plugs 
4: Timing for the engine (I tried setting the timing with my timing gun and I got to where it needs to be but it still idle's high at around 1100 and if I adjust the TPS Screw too where it needs to be it dies and won't start up for another 30 or 40 mins)
5: I have an exhaust leak on the resonator and around the catalytic converter but I don't know if that could be the culprit of making it sputter and die


Please help me out


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First thing to do is perform an ECU code readout; there may be a fault code set which could help you to diagnose your problem.
- Not reving past 2,000 rpm, usually points to a bad MAF or the harness connectors.
- If the distributor is oily inside, that could cause the cam position sensor, which is inside the distributor, to malfunction.
- If unsure of the spark plugs, replace them.
- The very high idle speed after the engine is fully warmed up can be caused by a faulty air regulator which is part of the IACV assembly.


----------



## Kawaiifu (Apr 30, 2015)

Okay. So I changed Spark Plugs, Oil, Fuel Filter, Cleaned Throttle body, IACV and MAF Sensor. It ran good for a bit when I took out for a quick drive to the park and then I shut off engine and allowed to park and sit for about 45 min. I tried starting it back again but this time its cranked but wouldn't turn over unless I give it a little gas. I noticed that it wasn't giving me a good enough throttle response but it still had power but I wanted it to give me the power of when I first bought it. 

Today I tried fixing the timing again and noticed it was was below 10 Degrees and idling at around 900 in Park and 600 in Drive. I tried adjusting it the timing the way this guy showed me 



But as soon as I adjusted the Distributor to equal like in the pictures in the link and removed the TPS. The IDLE shot up to high 1000's and 2000. I tried adjusting IACV Screw and bottomed it out but it did little to nothing to idle changed the only way I lowered it was by positioning the Distributor all the way down. I noticed that the throttle body butterfly valve wasn't going all the way down either. I fixed it by lifting throttle cable back and fourth till it went back to normal. That fixed the idle problem. But now it went back to the same problem. It wont rev past 2000 again. It seems to only go past that and drive normally when I BARELY have the car running from a cold start. But after 15 of driving and when it gets hot, it starts to sputter and drives without pressing on accelerator. I recorded a video for you guys.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfWjqsp8Vxs

PLease help me out D:


----------

